# Bringing Back the 13' Lowsider....



## Dave_Sage (Apr 7, 2009)

Last year, a great guy on Microskiff needed an old Gheenoe out of his yard.  I removed the boat by putting the old 13 footer on my roof rack and the trailer in the bed of my truck.  I made it home and the restoration was started.  With the 5 hp Yamaha, the boat planes with one person and a child very well.  It also poles beautifully....

Before...



















the old rotted transom...



















after lots of sanding and grinding....



















New transom out of 3/4" marine plywood and epoxy....










2 coats of primer and 3 coats of Interlux Brightside, 3 coats of non-skid on the inside, and new rubrails....










and it's done....























































rides great....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

MAN!!!!

That boat looks sharp!!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Some time, some effort, and an old hull looks new again.

Very nice! [smiley=thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Dave_Sage (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

It took way more time than I anticipated to sand, grind, and prepare all the surfaces for the new transom and for painting.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great! I redid a classic with similar color scheme.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! The ol' Low-Sider is ready to ride again in style!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, that's an inspiration. I'm almost tempted to attack something like that if I could find a structurally sound, very ugly boat.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thanks, guys!
> 
> It took way more time than I anticipated to sand, grind, and prepare all the surfaces for the new transom and for painting.


It always does.

Great job!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW that thing looks great. Just a suggestion I would add the webbing to the inside to break up the white. I just had mine done at Gheen MFG and it looks great. I never thought it would make that much of a difference so I kept it white for two years. I am glad I had it done!!


----------

